# Eco and flourish tabs?



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Would using eco and flourish tabs with natural gravel be a good idea? Or would I just cause major algae problems? How long can eco last in a tank before it burns out?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know of a exact period of time that Eco contains its nutrients, thats hard to say. I think I waited around 3 months before adding root tabs to my Eco. As long as the root tabs are completely/well covered and are not disturbed, then there will be no algae blooms from the tabs.


----------

